

Know any good list/reference of (potential) startup risks? - tdr

I know that every startup has its own risks (market, technology, financial, ...), but I am curious if you know any good reference of almost all potential risks, as it would be a great checklist to test/consider-against (and find missed risks) - when building a (technology) startup.
======
rman666
I would just start collecting S-1 reports and cataloging the risks identified
in them. The recent Yelp! S-1 had a bunch listed, for example.

